# rockler vs. grizzly dust collector



## QuincyJr (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, I am buying a small dust collector. Here is my dilema, Rockler's Dust right wall mount or the Grizzly g1163.
Rockler's has 3/4 horse motor and 650 cfm for $219. Grizzly's has a 1 horse motor but only 450 cfm for $149.
Is it better to have more cfm or hp? Is the more cfm's worth $70?

thanks, Jason


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

It's all about the flow rate (cfm). The Rockler unit (3/4 hp, 650 cfm) will have a more effecient impeller than the Grizzly which gives more flow with less hp.

The flow ratings are only across the impeller (no hose or ducting) because the manufacturer doesn't know how your inlet ducting will be configured (length, smooth walls, fittings, turns, etc.), and you lose flow as you move from the impeller to the machine collection point.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

check the review for dust collector on this site…...lots of us have build our own…harbor freight has good reviews last time i looked…me and many others diy..check my projects.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'd go for the rockler. As of late, they've been impressing me greatly with shipping speed, after sale service and quality of their products.

I'd say the extra cfm is worth the extra $70.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Yes Harbor Freight 2 HP dust collector has been tried and true here on the website.
I have one, best purchase ever made.
120V and 1550 CFM.
And can be upgraded with a Wynn 35a filter
On sale right now for $169.99
Just another option,
Lisa


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I think *crank49* (who-if memory serves-works in that industry) would tell you that … you really need a "fan curve" to make apples to apples comparisons that have any real value.

I'm with *dustbunny*, in thinking that the HF 2HP DC, on sale, and fitted with a Wynn 35 cartridge filter … is a GREAT value.

Haven't used the Rockler OR the Grizzly, though, so …. only worth what you paid for my input


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

A Bill Pentz overview on what I mean…..

LINK


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I am with NBeener and Dustbunny, the best deal I ever got in wood working is my HF
dust collector. I had spent hundreds of dollars on wet vacs and frustration. Hint you 
can use the HF 20% coupon on top of their sale price coupon and get a dust collector
for as low as 120 bucks.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Add me to the Dustbunny and NBeener camp. I love my HF…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Actual CFM ratings aren't usually even remotely close to the stated ratings. I'd opt for the larger impeller every time and forget the stated ratings. FWIW, I don't think either of those two units are going to be overly effective. The HF unit is about the minimum I'd go with.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Look at the amperage.

I have a Penn state blower rated at 1.5 HP at 12 amps and a Jet
rated at 1 HP at 16 amps.

Methinks somebody is fudging their horsepower claims.

In this case the Penn State's is inflated and Jet's is overly modest.

In general 12 amps at 110 volts per HP. So 18 amps is 1.5 HP and
anything over that you usually have to go to 220 volts.

There's more to rating motors than this generalization, and I'm no
expert at blowers, but you can tell more about a machine's real
power by looking at the amperage than at claimed horsepower.


----------



## QuincyJr (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. After reading all the input, i have decide to go with the Harbor Freight. thanks again for the help.


----------

